# Which comes first, windows or siding



## susamayri (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm new to the forum, and a real newbie at home improvement.  I've recently purchased a fixer upper and plan to replace pretty much the entire exterior: roof, siding, windows, and hoping to do it myself with some sibling muscles for help.  When the outside is done, my plan is to pretty much gut the interior down to the studs, do some wiring and plumbing inprovements, new insulation and walls.  By that time, I may be ready for assisted living!!  It's a very tiny house in southern Michigan, less than 700 sq. ft., so I think it will be a great learning experience, not too overwhelming.  

My question is where to start.  When I replace the siding, I'm considering removing the old, adding styrofoam barrier, then the new siding.  Adding the styrofoam will increase the depth of the exterior wall.  If the exterior wall is then deeper, the window openings will also be deeper, requiring some kind of adjustment.  That's why I think the siding should be done before the windows.  Any suggestions for how to handle that?  I've enjoyed "lurking" around the forums and know that there's some good advice to be had here! 

Thanks,  Sue


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Community Sue:
You have a legitimate point there. I would install the windows on top of the foam and then the siding on top of the windows. Of course, I'm considering that you are using completely new windows with a nailing flange around them; If you are using the vinyl remoleler's window which fits in the existing frame then definately do the siding first. You could then cover the remaining exposed wood of the old windows with vinyl coated aluminum trim and the inside would remain the same. You would simply have a shadow effect around the windows from the outside. 
Hey Sue, how about posting some pictures of the before and after; we love to see what's going on and sometimes can give a much more appropriate answer to your questions.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 6, 2007)

Windows first, work to them.


----------



## susamayri (Jun 12, 2007)

Well......I sure was putting the cart before the horse!!  On further inspection, it appears this house is beyond saving.  The only reason I purchased (for a very low price) is that it is next door to my parents, the previous owner passed away, it's been vacant for a year, and because the price was so low, I was concerned about who might buy it and what kinds of unsavory activities might be going on.  So to look out for my folks, I felt the safest thing to do was to take control of if myself.  Instead of a fixer upper, it's really a "tear-it-downer", rotted wood, deteriorating foundation, etc., and not worth the effort and money to restore or rebuild it.  Believe me, if it had any redeeming qualities, I'd have given it a shot.  Now I'll own a vacant lot and can figure out what I want to do with it - give it to my folks, sell it to the neighbor, plant a garden, someday build a small house.....who knows!  

So, thanks for the advice; I'll keep it in mind.  Maybe someday I'll have another opportunity.

Sue


----------

